# Cool Halloween costume



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

YouTube - Best Halloween Costume Ever


----------



## Fiver (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay, that trumps my costume this year. I guess being a can of beans wasn't really all that exciting, anyway.


----------



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

A can of beans is great to. Do you have a friend named Frank?


----------



## Fiver (Oct 23, 2009)

No, but I probably have enemies who'd be willing to dress as a box of Gas-X.


----------



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

lol Or you could get someone to dress up as the letter "O". Then you would be Bean-O.  
(similar product here)


----------

